# Engineers Corner > Information Technology mother board

## yadvharry

which mother board is suitable for core2 Duo2.33

----------


## quality_quantity

Best Motherboard for Intel Core 2 Duo E6300

----------


## vivekit

hi,
    Intel motherboard such as D945 , D965 these mother boards would do..but best u can settle for X38 and P35 mother boards depends on your budget.......note that these are intel motherboards.Other than intel good mother boards are available at mercury and azus ...

----------


## Bharara88

Use the nother board D945gcnl will give u best perfomance which chipset do u have please tell me

----------


## peeyush_jain

Hey friend ,it totally depends on how much you have budget. anyways my suggestion is to use E6300 series mother board.
or you can visit Intel® Motherboards

----------


## deenadayalan_d

intel DG31PR

----------

